# DirecTV tivo "freezing" (non-responsive)



## zippodcr (Sep 21, 2005)

Having trouble with HR10-250 AND HDVR2 going black screen and refusing to respond to the remote. must pull plug to reset. but not all in house - one HDVR2 has been bulletproof. Anyone else having this trouble? Happening more frequently the last week; 4th qtr of superbowl, once Monday, twice tuesday and twice yesterday. I'm confident it is not hardware; my mother-in-law's DVR-40 and HDVR2 are also freezing at the same time! (i know because right after mine freezes, the phone rings and she's telling me about how I talked her into buying the directv thing...) Called directv for advice but they either have none or offer replacement with R15.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

What's your location? Any snow lately? Had rebooting lately on my HR10's since Monday with the snowstorm. Cleared off dish and no problems since.

I noticed with my DirecTV branded receivers, when software updates come around, I experience reboots on my TiVo receivers for a short period of time.


----------



## fadein34 (Feb 5, 2008)

Same problem here... 4th quarter of SB. Just happened again five minutes ago which is why I'm here.

I think it's Directv's way of getting suckers to get their dvr. My buddy just swapped his out. He doesn't care what he has. How many more people are like that? 




GO PACK GO!


----------



## rogersba (Nov 21, 2004)

My R10 also restarted during the 4th quarter of the Super Bowl, and has being doing it randomly lately.


----------



## gmunnee69 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have 3 directv HD DVRS. All reset in the 4th quarter at the same time. The one non-tivo box we have did not restart. I am not a conspiracy buff, but the only other time I have had this problem is a bad quality signal on a local channel rebroadcast by Directv--so it can be caused by signal issues. It is not on my end, I am sure of it--nothing else electronic in my house had any problems and we had good weather last night. I do think this is potentially directv rebooting Tivos on purpose. I am really tired of waiting for the new Directv Tivo boxes so I may just cancel my service.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

gmunnee69 said:


> ..... I am not a conspiracy buff, .... I do think this is potentially directv rebooting Tivos on purpose. .....


Sure sounds like you think there's a conspiracy. I can assure you there's not. DirecTV has no motivation to purposely mess up our Tivo-based DVRs.


----------



## Admdata (May 10, 2010)

litzdog911 said:


> Sure sounds like you think there's a conspiracy. I can assure you there's not. DirecTV has no motivation to purposely mess up our Tivo-based DVRs.


Ahh but they do, so they can send you one of there crapola DVR's and sign a 2 year contract. Just for note I have a HDVR2 got the whole superbowl no reboots


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Admdata said:


> Ahh but they do, so they can send you one of there crapola DVR's and sign a 2 year contract. Just for note I have a HDVR2 got the whole superbowl no reboots


Many of us are still using Tivo-based DVRs with no issues. There's no conspiracy at play here.


----------



## Admdata (May 10, 2010)

litzdog911 said:


> Many of us are still using Tivo-based DVRs with no issues. There's no conspiracy at play here.


Who knows you could be right, but most times when there is a "update" for the directv brand equipment, people have problems with there tivo based equipment


----------



## Banjolicious (May 24, 2005)

I also had multiple freeze-ups on my old DirectTivo during the 4th quarter of the super bowl. I was thinking it was just my unit having problems


----------

